# brown patches on java fern...



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

i have wrinkled, narrow leaf, and needle leaf java fern...

but some old leaves and many new leaves are having brown patches on them...
those patches are propagating slowly...
which deficiency is this....
please tell me which deficiency is this n how to cure it....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi sumer,

What fertilizers are you currently dosing, how much, how often? Are you sure that it is the leaf material that is turning brown and there isn't a brown layer on to leaf surface which could be diatoms?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I've a case of diatoms. What to do? I read it could be to much macronutrients. I dose the typical EI for a 55 gallon tank. Suggestions to get the diatoms under control?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Aquaticz,

I have had diatoms, unsightly but not really a problem. I did not find the level of nutrients to be a cause, but I have read silicon may have some bearing on emergence and growth.

Whenever I have a problem to start I clean the glass and increase my water changes to 2X week to reduce any silicon level in the water column. I wash my filter thoroughly and wipe it all down with H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) to kill any lingering organisms.

Lastly I bring in my favorite secret weapon - Otocinclus. 1 or 2 per 10 gallons should bring the outbreak under control and clean up your plants.

Let us know how you progress!


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Aquaticz,
> 
> I have had diatoms, unsightly but not really a problem. I did not find the level of nutrients to be a cause, but I have read silicon may have some bearing on emergence and growth.
> 
> ...


Thanks Seattle.
Think it could be oil dri related?
I have an unusual opportunity. Yesterday I killed off all but a betta.... fiddled with CO2. So given the timing and the fact that my subsrate is about one month old. I expect to add more pre rinsed oil dri, fertilize it with osomcot and start a new scape. I am going to try a steep scape woth a mound and some driftwood and see if I can't get a great scape going.

I will definetly do the [email protected]@ and ive that secreet weapon a shot....maybe 8-10 
Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Richard,

It could be Oil-Dri related. I use Soilmaster Select/Turface Pro League and have the problem from time to time (usually if an Oto dies). However, I also would get it when I used a natural gravel.


----------

